# Android internet connection



## Rohan Vora (Jul 25, 2010)

I just bought a HTC Wildfire(Android phone).I have a vodafone connection.I can use the browser using vodafone live.But the market,maps,etc do not work with vodafone live.I read about activating vodafone mobile connect but it costs 200Rs per month.What are the alternatives?


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 26, 2010)

Use Aircel, Airtel or Docomo GPRS. They are much cheaper then Vodafone.


----------



## Rohan Vora (Jul 26, 2010)

But what's the guarantee that maps and market will work ?Because it didn't work with Vodafone live.


----------



## pauldmps (Jul 26, 2010)

If you subscribe to the GPRS plans, all apps using GPRS will work.

Vodafone live is not meant for surfing the net. It is meant only to use the Vodafone live site to download the content provided there.


----------

